# Volkswagen group uk announces action plan to modify diesel



## WHIZZER

New vehicles with EU6 engines currently available not affected
◾All petrol models, as well as V6 TDI and V8 TDI models, unaffected
◾Technical solutions being developed andwill be presented to responsible authorities before end of October

Milton Keynes, September 30,2015 – Volkswagen Group UK is announcing its action plan to correct the emissions characteristics of certain diesel vehicles.

In the coming days, the VIN (Vehicle Identification Number) details of affected cars will be released to retailers. In addition, a self-serve process for customers to check if their vehicle is affected will be set up.

Step by step, affected customers will be contacted, with details of a process to get their vehicles corrected in the near future. In the meantime, all vehicles are technically safe and roadworthy.

Under the action plan, the Volkswagen Group brands whose vehicles are affected will present the technical solutions and measures to relevant responsible authorities in October.

Customers with these vehicles will be kept informed over the coming weeks and months. All of the Group brands affected will set up national websites to update customers on developments.

The specific numbers of vehicles in the UK affected per brand are as follows:
Volkswagen Passenger Cars – 508,276
Audi – 393,450
SEAT – 76,773
ŠKODA – 131,569
Volkswagen Commercial Vehicles – 79,838

Volkswagen Group UK is committed to supporting its customers and its retailers through the coming weeks.


----------

